# what should i expect to earn?



## leec11 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi im moving to dubai in 2 weeks i have been offered a sales job with a big developer and have been offerd a basic wage plus commisions. What are property sales going like at the moment? I've accepted there offer but now realize rent is high and cost of living is expensive. Can some one tell me what i could expect to earn and what the basic wage is that most people are getting? I've worked in property for some time and have always done well when i get paid, but like most people i dont get paid all the time. I will be moving over by my-self to start with then when i've earnt enough i will move my wife and two children over. Is it still possible to sell a lot of property?

Please help, i would like to know what the average commision is and the average basic, i hope ive had a reasonable offer.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

market is in dubai terms 'slower' coming up to summer and Ramadan.
but dubai slow still means plenty of deals! - still loads of new projects launching.

what developer are you working for?


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

There is scope in your field. Regarding package, the rent will be your biggest concern. Sharing of villas are strictly banned. Flat share is going on but may get notice at any time. You need to pay a minimum of 50000 dirhams/year for a studio flat. Other expenses depends on your life style.
Minimum basic salary required to sponsor your spouse is 4000 dirhams.


----------



## leec11 (Aug 2, 2008)

thanks Marc, the company is DAMAC, so far all the news about working for them is good. when dose Ramadan start this year?


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

leec11 said:


> thanks Marc, the company is DAMAC, so far all the news about working for them is good. when dose Ramadan start this year?


The 1st of Sept. if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

gforce23 said:


> The 1st of Sept. if I'm not mistaken.


That's right, depending on the moon! I'm quite curious though about the relationship between the start of Ramadan and the moon. Is it determined by a full moon??? Guess I better read up on this before I get to Dubai. Supposed to start work on the 1st!


----------

